#  ,  ,

## mmom

.!

     ..   2:    (  )  .     1700 .  .  : "   ". 

  .      :     ,   -    2- ...  ?

..,          ?

----------

mmom

----------


## DX_man

:

https://pulttop.ru/wp-content/upload...7viyc914866406

----------

mmom

----------

> ?


 ,  .
         .
        ....!
   .

----------

mmom, ua3ycv

----------

mmom

----------


## mmom

> ...  ""      .
>      .
> ...
>       ,  .


.     .     -  ,   ...

-,   ,   .      .    . 

  ,        ,  ""  .  .         .... 


    ?   .

   -    2  , .. .  ,    -  .   ,   , ,     .

----------


## mmom

> ..     ..   . ..


, ,  ?

----------

